# Hedgehog doesn't really use the litter pan, should I keep it?



## PeriTheHedgie (Jul 6, 2015)

I've got a litter pan next to the wheel and all she does is take dust baths. It's a small area, so there's not many places I can put it. If I put it in front of the wheel, she tracks poop and litter on the stairs. I know stairs are a big no no, but she uses it just fine. Should I figure out how to keep it to where she'll use it like I want her to, or just take it out?


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Would you mind sharing a picture of your setup? I'm unsure of what you mean by stairs. Otherwise, some hedgies will never really catch on to using a litterbox. Of my two, one uses it every single time, the other not at all. Whether or not you keep it is mainly up to personal preference.


----------



## PeriTheHedgie (Jul 6, 2015)

This is how I would usually set up her cage. It has another level, but she's currently not allowed up there. After cleaning it today, it appears that she uses it a little as a bathroom but mostly as a dust bath. There aren't many different ways I can rearrange things. The wheel can go where it is, or against the wall, that's it. Any suggestions?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It usually works best if the litter box is under the wheel. What do you have in the litter box?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Also it appears the litter box is right next to the food dish. She might not want to poo in her dining room. Does she have a preferred spot to go in the cage?


----------



## PeriTheHedgie (Jul 6, 2015)

She usually runs in the wheel and when she has to poop, she hangs her butt over the wheel and poops in front of the wheel. I can try and move the wheel to the other spot and put the litter tray in front of it, see if that works.


----------



## PeriTheHedgie (Jul 6, 2015)

This is what she does


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of litter do you have in the pan?


----------



## PeriTheHedgie (Jul 6, 2015)

Um, it's called EverPet. All natural clay, fragrance free, 99% dust free, long lasting odor control, & quickly absorbs moisture. I don't get to pick the litter, my mom buys it.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

If I'm remember right, clay litter isn't safe for hedgehogs. It has a tendency to get stuck in places. You really don't need litter, a paper towel under the wheel works really well. Just replace it daily.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Shinydistraction is right, clay litter isn't a good choice paper towels are better or even small pieces of fleece that can be washed.


----------



## PeriTheHedgie (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought litter was only bad for males because it gets in their "extremities"? I thought it was safe for females? I've been using it for a little over 6 months now. I can try to talk to my mom about getting a safer brand, what's a good and safe brand?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It can get caught in female parts as well, so it's best to just avoid it completely. A safer loose option would be Yesterday's News cat litter pellets or Carefresh (or a similar bedding). But really, a lot of people find that it's much easier to just fold up some paper towel to place in the tray, as long as your hedgehog doesn't decide the poopy towel would make a good blanket. :lol: I would at least give the paper towel a try before going with a loose option that your mom would have to buy specifically for the hedgehog.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I use pellet litter, both Feline Pine Original (non clumping) and Petco paper pellet litter for small animals. They both work to absorb the pee and odor.

You may think that they are pricey but since you don't use very much at a time, they last a long time. Like 6-8 months.

Word of caution: you have to check and make sure your hedgie is not eating it. Rana was eating it when she first came home, I introduced it a little at a time until she realized it was to potty in and dinner tasted way better!


----------

